# bubba



## rockhead (Nov 6, 2002)

went out on 1/3/03 with Plumbob and some friends from tidalfish.com
headed south picked up two at corolla biggest 38". ran a bit back to false cape where the bite was hot, I got my largest striper ever..a groteskly FAT 40'' fish that weighed out at 30lbs. thats bubba to me, citation or not.... hint hint I have a feeling things are going to get red hot in around a week w/ LOTS of big fish. get ready


----------



## bassn (Jun 12, 2003)

nice fish, any pics?


----------



## kiddcoyachts (Jul 11, 2003)

congratulations on the catch. Sounds like a damn fine fish. I want to catch 1 too


----------

